# Rabbit water bottle?



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I find Nellies choking when she drinks water quite distressing so thought I'd try a large rabbits water bottle with her. She manages to drink really well out of it with no choking at all :whoo:!!! However I'm not sure she will be getting enough water from it? On ebay they have stands and bottles for dogs, I'm just worried if this is an ok way for Nellie to drink. Has anyone else used a water bottle with their dog?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I never have but I know some people do is that those bottle that they lick on and the water comes out? I know some people hook those onto their crates.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

When mine were little they sometimes preferred those. I think it was easier for them. I was watching a program that showed how difficult and tricky lapping up water is for dogs as it is a reverse lick. It was also pretty easy to keep track of the water they drink.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well I am not a vet but I think that is a brilliant idea! I am sure it is fine for her to drink that way.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I Used a dog watter bottle couple of years ago, inca was the only one who realy drank from it but I felt she chewed on it more than licked as I don't think she got enough watter fast enought. 


Have you tried the pet travle Bowle it's ment to refuse the amount or wanted they can take in one mouth full, so may reduce the choking.


----------

